#ubuntu-on-air 2013-06-10
<dholbach> good morning
<nozzman> gm all
<UbuPhillup> nozzman: ?
<nozzman> hows you
<UbuPhillup> good and you
<nozzman> good here
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-06-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-06-12
<dholbach> good morning
<wedgwood> yea
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-06-13
<greyhatpython> hey guys i installed ubuntu 13.04 Server but it's not showing the eth0. I tried to configure /etc/network/interfaces but still it shows there's eth0  device when i run ifup eth0 command. Please Help. Thank You.
<greyhatpython> *sorry no eth0 device
<dholbach> good morning
<Wessnosa> When does it start?
<jono> Wessnosa, few mins
<number22> hello everyone
<tuxkalle> hello
<ahoneybun_> hello
<jono> hey all
<jono> welcome!
<jono> starting in just a minute
<dshimer> howdy
<FMGrungekid> Top of the evening to ya!
<tuxkalle> yes
<ahoneybun_> yep
<DS_McGuire> HELLO
<FMGrungekid> I see ya face!!
<NetStorm> yes we see you
<number22> yep
<torrien> we can see u
<bjaanes> we can see you :)
<Bradrg> Yup
<darkone778> yep broadcasting sufficiently
<Kouakou> can see you ..
<bjaanes> Hello Joooono ^^
<bashrc> I can see you
<NetStorm> obviously he cant see out text lol
<Wessnosa> So, I've a Q
<micah2> I see you
<theadmin> Yeah see you loud and clear :)
<Wessnosa> ye
<Chipcius> Hi jono
<Bons> see you :)
<Svenjamin90> i see you
<DS_McGuire> 8pm GMT
<Jorjac> italian syle beard
<Wessnosa> everything works well... it's not normal
<bjaanes> QA! YAY! :D
<ryanprior> is this live?
<Wessnosa> No, it's dead
<bjaanes> yes, its live
<AbrahamFX> hi
<Wessnosa> Only Ubuntu or Linux?
<dvr> do we have definitive manufactures for tablet, phone and TV?
<AbrahamFX> i think, only ubuntu ^^
<JarekJ83> is there any update on which hardware Ubuntu Touch will work with? will there be an Ubuntu Phone with companies like LG, HTC, Samsung?
<bjaanes> QUESTION: Any info on Ubuntu TV? Is there much work going on with it?
<JarekJ83> QUESTION: is there any update on which hardware Ubuntu Touch will work with? will there be an Ubuntu Phone with companies like LG, HTC, Samsung?
<tuxkalle> QUESTION:  O you were in sweden sweet, what do you did there? were you in Norway also ?
<FatalPriapism> QUESTION: when can we expect better multi-display support? My 3 monitor display is rather useless on ubuntu, unfortunately
<theadmin> This is awesome :) First time here, but awesome already
<darkone778> QUESTION: How has XDA been doing working with Ubuntu on the phone?
<dshimer> QUESTION: Why don't all the "On-Air" hangouts get posted on the Ubuntu On-Air Youtube channel?  Seems a bit random.
<ahoneybun_> QUESTION: when will we get a toro build that works as well as the GSM
<Svenjamin90> QUESTION When Ubuntu for Phones will be finally released?
<Wessnosa> ^
<bjaanes> Oh yeah. Doogfooding is working great, using Ubuntu Phone as my daily driver now :D
<jhjbbgvvg> test
<nono68200> @bjaanes: Same for me. ;p
<theadmin> QUESTION: What's going on with Firefox vs Chromium for 13.10 thing? Which is more likely to make it?
<ryanprior> QUESTION how does the design team feel about the possibility of unintentional edge-swipes? how confident are you that it will not substantially interfere with app developers' UI design?
<bjaanes> nono68200: looking great, eh? :D
<dvr> Has there been any thought as to a GAME CONSOLE on Ubuntu? After reading about XBOX ONE, I'm not interested.
<michelangelo-cat> QUESTION: how the multimonitor works in the new version? is it possible have the application bar in a monitor only?
<nono68200> Bjaanes: Yeah! So cool Saucy build! I hope news things soon! :D
<theadmin> dvr: VALVe are developing Steambox, is of Ubuntu based AFAIK
<dvr> Most excellent..
<darkone778> QUESTION: Has it been finalized that MIR will be the default display server on the next LTS?
<Bradrg> QUESTION: Question: I was excited to read on OMGUbuntu that Ubuntu/Kylin was going to be the official OS of China. How significant is this on a practical level and what are they doing, if anything to facilitate it's adoption? Are the Chinese people getting behind it, or is it for now just something that looks good on paper?
<micah2> QUESTION: System 76 announced some pretty sweet updates today. Any chance that they could be featured on Ubuntu.com. It'd be great for Ubuntu to give a shout out to such a good partner.
<bjaanes> QUESTION: Is there soon to be an easy way to install apps on the phone? As of now its a bit tedious, if I am not just stupid?
<DS_McGuire> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu phone stay on 14.04 so it is stable or will it continue to move every six months to 14.10 and so on?
<ahoneybun_> DS_McGuire: good question
<dvr> great question..
<dvr> did I miss the manufacture answer? Someone at work came to talk to me.. .argh
<theadmin> 60 scopes?! Wow.
<FatalPriapism> Is there any hope for .NET 4/4.5 applications being port-compatible in the near future?
<nono68200> dvr: no answer for now...
<dvr> damn.. .
<theadmin> FatalPriapism: Ask the Mono devs, Novell
<torrien> QUESTION: Where can I find a list of tested devices for ubuntu touch?
<FatalPriapism> theadmin: thanks
<solongsoho> QUESTION: How can something like the suspend function which worked perfectly fine in ubuntu 12.10 doesn't work in 13.04 anymore?
<dvr> ... all I can say now is THANKS for all the work everyone has done
<theadmin> solongsoho: Support questions belong to #ubuntu, not here -- is likely a bug
<dshimer> QUESTION: Will smart scopes be back ported to 13.04 so it can be tested a little before 13.10 comes out?
<dshimer> QUESTION: Will smart scopes be back ported to 13.04 so it can be tested a little before 13.10 comes out?
<dshimer> QUESTION: Is the current file manager in 13.04 a permanent paradigm shift? It seems almost too featureless even for a novice user.
<DS_McGuire> QUESTION: Do you or anybody at Canonical watch the Linux Action Show?
<dshimer> Sorry about the last question, it didn't kind of disappeared when I pasted it in!!!
<nik90> I can see you jono :)
<ryanprior> my friend can't get his multi-monitors working either. bugs filed. :-(
<FatalPriapism> Perhaps it is a AMD thing? I'm running dual Radeon HD6750s
<Nikki1993> Question: Youve targeted
<Nikki1993> ups accident, lemme finish it first :)
<ryanprior> FatalPriapism he's also on an AMD, he's got an IdeaBook tho
<akd3vs> QUESTION: Are you working with Nvidia to make optimus run on Mir? Or this entirely depends on Nvidia?
<ind> QUESTION: will ubuntu phone support java app development?
<FatalPriapism> Weird. I was able to get two monitors going with a lot of work around and utilizing binary drivers, but no luck on utilizing the second gfx card
<micah2> toro is the Verizon version of Galaxy Nexus
<Spirinox> Hi Jono! Long time no see you!
<ahoneybun_> toro is the CDMA version of the Galaxy Nexus
<JarekJ83> QUESTION: how about TV cards support in Ubuntu? i think its worst thing (no drivers) for most of TV cards
<Nikki1993> Question: You've targeted Ubuntu 13.04 to run on a Nexus 4 for optimization reasons. Are you going to do the same but focus on battery life saving? For instance right now I have Dell XPS 13 Developer edition and I only get 3 hours of web browsing and etc... which is kinda low amount.
<theadmin> Thanks for the answer :)
<hat2307> how can I install Ubuntu on my smart phone ? and How about shochwave on Ubuntu ?
<techman246> Jono is their a plan for a settings app on ubuntu touch?
<ryanprior> hat2307, techman246: put "QUESTION" in your questions so they stand out for Jono :-)
<nono68200> techman246: developement of setting app has begun.
<MercSniper> You are on the interwebz sir
<MercSniper> You are on the interwebz sir
<hat2307> ok !! thnx
<tuxkalle> Question: what do you tink about the action that edward-snowden did?
<NetStorm> QUESTION: Tried moving from mac to ubuntu and had so much trouble installing my most common apps. such a shame cos i love the idea of ubuntu. would installations ever become easier or was I just expecting the ease of mac which was not going to be possible
<hat2307> how can I install Ubuntu on my smart phone ? and How about shochwave on Ubuntu ?
<hat2307> Question : how can I install Ubuntu on my smart phone ? and How about shochwave on Ubuntu ?
<Spirinox> QUESTION: What is exactly your job? Is Canonical your boss? Do you often talk with Canonical?
<FatalPriapism> QUESTION: When developing applications targeting Ubuntu (desktop or mobile), is there a preferred IDE that works particularly well with your current SDK?
<mike-dev> QUESTION: Have you tried Iron Maiden's Trooper beer?
<neuro> Yes, jono's boss is "Canonical" :)
<MercSniper> Question: Are there plans to include more autonomous installs for openstack in the server build?
<Smittie> I moved from Mac to Kubuntu and won't be going back any time soon, FWIW.
<neuro> mike-dev: does Bruce actually brew each bottle himself? :)
<techman246> wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch
<MercSniper> QUESTION: Are there plans to include more autonomous installs for openstack in the server build?
<darkone778> QUESTION: with the change over for unity and ubuntu in general to QT will to be affecting the default applications? IE will Ubuntu will be looking at KDE based apps as opposed to GTK
<neuro> jono: he messed up, keep going
<ryanprior> QUESTION are you working on comprehensive documentation for things like app indicators, integration with the universal menu bar / alt-menu system, notify-osd, and so on? I have trouble pointing people towards a useful resource for implementing that functionality in their software.
<mike-dev> neuro: no idea, but that would be good :-)
<Nikki1993> Thank you for the answer :)
<techman246> jono: how did your belt go?
<Spirinox> QUESTION: Can i ask questions about other things than Ubuntu? About you?
<neuro> mike-dev: seems Bruce had a "major role" in developing it - http://www.ironmaidenbeer.com/aboutus - as he's a real ale nut :)
<ahoneybun_> QUESTION: Toro is the CDMA version of the Galaxy Nexus and as such it does not have text, calling, or data working (as I know) is there work done for that build?
<neuro> jono: even if those secrets were so egregious ...
<JarekJ83> QUESTION: what about Nautilus? will u do some fork of it? look at Dolphin - it has all the functions we want, Nautilus is havin them less and less.
<ryanprior> JONO WAIT THO aren't there some things way more important! than professionalism?
<theadmin> JarekJ83: GNOME is to blame, really. Crazy people. Currently, Dolphin does not have all the functions, specifically Ubuntu One integration ain't there, so unlikely for now
<theadmin> JarekJ83: ...is what I think at least
<neuro> jono: from the phone numbers, a profile of your friends, family, contacts can be constructed
<neuro> jono: so even from the phone numbers there's something rather insidious about the whole thing
<techman246> can canonical get into every ubuntu system that exists? i heard a comment the otherday saying that "We are root"
<neuro> jono: same with harvesting email recipients
<neuro> techman246: seriously doubt that's possible; if it is, then that *is* illegal
<neuro> techman246: and would be an epicly serious breach of trust
<Spirinox> QUESTION: Will Kubuntu be re-intergrate in "official" distributions, and what is your opinion about letting the community lead a distribution that was official?
<tuxkalle> QUESTION: Have you tested Kali linux? Thanks for the answers :-)
<techman246> true
<beidl> techman246: this was a metaphor of mark which meant "you have to trust us"
<beidl> techman246: at least that's how I understood it the first time I read it
<neuro> QUESTION: In the face of the recent announcements from Apple re OS X 10.9 Mavericks and its continued improvements to enhance battery life, is this something Canonical are considering for Ubuntu to help optimise laptop/mobile performance?
<techman246> well if they have a root password then they could if nobody figured it out
<neuro> QUESTION-CONTINUED: and do you feel hampered in any way that the core kernel development is essentially outsourced to a third party (the kernel dev team)
<Spirinox> Question: Where do you see your-self in 20 years?
<hat2307> thnx for the answer !
<neuro> http://www.ironmaidenbeer.com/
<theadmin> QUESTION: Is Bazaar dead? There hasn't been a release since forever, and if it is, why are Ubuntu developers using a dead VCS with Launchpad and stuff?
<FlyingPig> techman246: they don't have your root password, Mark just wanted to say that every update you install from the Ubuntu servers are installaed with root privileges.
<neuro> AUTOMATED
<neuro> root logins are disabled by default
<neuro> you have to take a manual step to set a root password or install an ssh key for root
<techman246> yeah for us but maybe not for them how does the management tool work in ubuntu? it can auto update hundreds of machines at once
<frippefriberg> QUESTION: Can LoCo's get the theme used on unbuntu.com and use it for their websites?
<micah2> QUESTION: I'm working on an Ubuntu Touch application. I haven't seen any guidance on how to replace the gray backdrop in our apps and make them beautiful like the core apps are. Any idea when this guidance will come?
<dabushar> hey whens ubuntu for mobile coming out?
<bpb101> Question: What will be the deal on flash videos? Will it have the full desktop support of flash or will it use the mobile version?
<FMGrungekid> QUESTION: What kinds of things do the locos do when they meet up? I'm interested in finding one close to Liverpool but haven't had a chance as of yet
<Spirinox> Question: Is your stream every week-ends, every month or else? I would like to know so i can be present most of the time and ask super mega important questions!
<neuro> \o/
<neuro> jonoooooooo
<tvguyjohn> Two questions: 1) Will there be decent video editing/post-processing support, and 2) will samba integration work better upon first install?
<ubuntututu> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu touch support different themes and color schemes? Or does the color depend on the color of the background image you set like on the desktop?
<neuro> ooh
<JarekJ83> QUESTION: top panel in Ubuntu - will it be changed? its look dont go around with launcher panel (i think gnome-shell made great work with it), and will launcher be replacable one day?
<techman246> QUESTION: how is screen reading and magnification going to be in ubuntu touch
<ryanprior> QUESTION how is your relationship with 7Digital? Are you building your partnership grander, is it coasting, or are you looking at playing the field with regard to media streaming / purchasing services? Is 7Digital interested in, or even instrumental in, your plans for the Ubuntu TV and the larger Ubuntu media strategy?
<neuro> jono: good deal, ta
<tuxkalle> QUESTION: will it be a good time to use ubuntu phone as main phone or someting still missing for complete move
 * Zxx230 slaps Zxx230 around a bit with a large trout
<neuro> http://test.ubuntu-discourse.org/t/how-osx-does-power-management-and-how-ubuntu-is-competing/309
 * Zxx230 slaps jabe around a bit with a large trout
<theadmin> Thanks for the answer, I see now :)
<jabe> yea same!
<neuro> IT'S RESTING
<neuro> IT'S PININ' FOR THE FJORDS!
<tuxkalle> QUESTION: kali linux is the new name of the old Black track
<Nikki1993> QUESTION: What are the general requirements for the Community Manager? :) I am really interested to work in future on Ubuntu and I would love to know what is required for Community Manager position in Canonical
<Jubawub> Question: Do you feel that Linux gaming is in the near future?
<FatalPriapism> Macs are for those who don't want to know why their computer works.
<FatalPriapism> Linux is for those who want to know why their computer works.
<FatalPriapism> DOS is for those who want to know why their computer doesn't work.
<FatalPriapism> Windows is for those who don't want to know why their computer doesn't work. Thoughts?
<jabe> Yeah I agree- The gaming thing is an issue for the makers rather than linux though
<jabe> Game makers*
<Jubawub> Yeah, but if the distro administrators push a little..
<FatalPriapism> QUESTION: When you die, do you want to have a flavor named after you?
<Jubawub> xD
<neuro> um, "bacon"?
<jabe> LOL
<neuro> isn't that a flavour already?
<LinuxLove3> whats going on?
<neuro> things
<FMGrungekid> QUESTION: Have you ever thought of coming up with a 'Severed Fifth Official Ubuntu Theme Song"? :D
<FatalPriapism> biological processes
<neuro> like digestion
<bpb101> QUESTION: will Ubuntu Touch have full flash support like the desktop or will it have a ' mobile flash ' version like on android or ios
<LinuxLove3> anyone know how to setup a 5 node cluster?
<darkone778> QUESTION: Will we be seeing some updates to the software center? As it is there is a push of the cliff effect once you start digging into the categories in the current set up  (ie I go to games and just get a big list of apps and lots of white space) Has the design team looked at something like what the Deepin Linux Software Center looks like?
<neuro> mobile flash is dead
<LinuxLove3> with ubuntu
<FatalPriapism> ...mobile what? lol
<JarekJ83> QUESTION: lock screen in Ubuntu, any redesign done yet? its lookin so oldish ;) kubuntu made a new lock screen that is real nice and beauty
<neuro> Flash for mobile devices, Adobe killed it
<FatalPriapism> *sarcasm*
<neuro> ah
<techman246> Question: how could i set ubuntu up as a domain like a windows domain so users could log in on any ubuntu machine that they have access to on the domain
<Spirinox> QUESTION: Do you think that someday Gnu/linux will have 10% or more in schools, at home, at work, worldwide?
<FatalPriapism> techman246: are you talking about remote access?
<neuro> techman246: google for samba domain master
<visoos> QUESTION: Why do you think big companies like 'Telefonica' supports Mozilla's Firefox OS? What's behind?
<Bradrg> QUESTION: will we be able to use programs like gimp, blender, libreoffice on phone/tablet?
<neuro> visoos: $$$
<Jubawub> QUESTION: Are you working on making Unity faster/not a recource hog?
<visoos> neuro: sure
<techman246> no on windows you can setup users on a server then they can log in on any machine that is connected to the server. i want to know how to do this on ubuntu
<techman246> for a business
<neuro> Spirinox: does linux *have* 10% worldwide deployment if you include desktops/laptops?
<ryanprior> QUESTION who within Canonical owns the usability experience? How much commitment has there been to devote resources to applying Canonical's new passion for design to problems facing the blind, deaf, and developmentally challenged in the upcoming unified Ubuntu devices?
<FatalPriapism> like neuro said, check out samba domain master
<ubuntututu> How much time do you've to answer our questions?
<LinuxLove3> the in flight movies on planes are run on linux
<niemeyer> "some amount" :-)
<LinuxLove3> QUESTION: does anyone know how to setup a 5 node cluster?
 * neuro checks wikipedia: May 2013 Desktop operating system statistics: Linux 1.26%
<neuro> LinuxLove3: a cluster of what?
<Spirinox> neuro: i meant to ask if gnu/linux would be use by lamba user
<neuro> lamba?
<Spirinox> by a lot of them
<Spirinox> lambda*
<FatalPriapism> baaaaaa
<neuro> lambda user?
<LinuxLove3> 5 nodes sharing the process load
<Spirinox> yes
<neuro> the process load of what?
<theadmin> QUESTION: Is there any work going on to get Unity to show "weird" menu categories in the filter? For instance, WINE adds it's own category, but it doesn't appear there with "Internet", "Office" and such, at least as of 13.04.
<Spirinox> like... the most of the user
<jabe> I listen to your voice before I go to sleep
<The_Matrix__> QUESTION: Why is Canonical developing a web browser for the phone if there is talk of using Chromium for the back bone of web apps? Is it just being built for the initial release in October or something else?
<LinuxLove3> mathematic equations
<neuro> LinuxLove3: you could look at batch processing systems like Sun Grid Engine or Platform LSF
<niemeyer> Hint: buy Jono's book if you want to learn about that kind of stuff :-): http://www.amazon.com/The-Art-Community-Building-Participation/dp/1449312063 (no, I'm not making any money on it)
<Jubawub> It's pronounced (Jub-a-wub) Jub like Jug, wub like dubstep
<neuro> wub wub wub wub
<Jubawub> :P
<Bradrg> QUESTION: Is there any way to run android apps on touch?
<LinuxLove3> ok
<The_Matrix__> is it me, or has the stream died?
<neuro> it's you
<jabe> it's your mum
<neuro> and that
<neuro> see that flob on the ground over there?
<FatalPriapism> & firefox eats up some RAM, no lie
<LinuxLove3> is Sun Grid Engine or Platform LSF FREE?
<neuro> that's your swimming pool, that is
<neuro> LinuxLove3: GOOGLE :)
<neuro> SGE is, LSF isn't
<FatalPriapism> lmgtfy
<LinuxLove3> ok
<neuro> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_Grid_Engine http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Platform_LSF
<snwh> QUESTION: what do you usually do after these things?
<FatalPriapism> neuro: rofl
<neuro> jono: we've dealt with that :)
<arcturus> hi
<neuro> HELLOOOOO
<techman246> ummmm
<neuro> jono: we all do that, your voice is oddly soothing
<neuro> THE BATPHONE!
<LinuxLove3> thx, looking at it now
<number22> QUESTION: can you encourage ubuntu design team to post updates more stuff on their blog
<neuro> QUICK, TO THE JONOMOBILE!
<nono68200> Agree with number22 :p
<FatalPriapism> QUESTION: do you ever dream about ubuntu?
<neuro> QUESTION: DO YOU EVER DREAM ABOUT *US*?!
<aliii> QUESTION: When will we see bluetooth support for Ubuntu touch?
<Spirinox> Question: Will you play the guitar when you won't have questions to answers? :p
<neuro> there are always questions to answer :)
<LinuxLove3> Question: are there good config books on ubuntu
<neuro> lol
<neuro> mentlar
<FatalPriapism> jono: that was kinda sexy
<neuro> TWENTY TWOOOOOOOO
<neuro> THE AVEEEEENNUUUUUUUUE
<LinuxLove3> ???
<neuro> those walkers are bloomin' dangerous!
<neuro> HAHA
<neuro> NOOOOOOO
<torrien> QUESTION: Is there any good book for introducing Ubuntu to newbies? Introduce to a community...
<neuro> THE HORROR!
<FatalPriapism> wet dream incoming hahaha
<neuro> dear god
<neuro> i didn't expect that
<neuro> i need to go shower now
<neuro> UNCLEAN
<ubuntututu> QUESTION: Does your girlfriend already use Ubuntu Phone on her Nexus 4?
<jabe> Play!!!
<techman246> play it
<snwh> QUESTION: your son is 6 months in, what kernel version will we see in the next update in 6 months? :P
<steffen> GUITAR!!
<neuro> DRUMS!
<LinuxLove3> been kind of out of the game for a while, so you have to get me caught up on the lingo
<darkone778> GUITAR!!!!]
<neuro> what lingo? :)
<arcturus> QUESTION: Is that your office?
<FatalPriapism> guitar is a musical instrument with strings that you pluck
<Jubawub> QUESTION: How much is made from donations?
<neuro> FatalPriapism is a user on IRC
<neuro> IRC is a text-based chat protocol on the internet
<tuxkalle> Question: will we see Leann Ogasawara on this chanel again :-)
<FMGrungekid> I would be quite exuberant if you would play a lick of maiden! :)
<neuro> the internet is a series of tubes
<LinuxLove3> My Kung Fu is good just Im getting kind of old for that
<torrien> QUESTION: Official book??? what book?
<neuro> wow, lag must be really bad then
<FatalPriapism> GUITAR!!! DOOO ITTTTT!
<Spirinox> Thanks me later for asking the questions
<Spirinox> xD
<Spirinox> Guitar! Guitar!
<ryanprior> JONO HAVE A GOOD NIGHT, THANKS, SEE YA NEXT WEEK
<Jubawub> Ooo k
<LinuxLove3> got it, and yes lots of lag in this
<RichSB> Rip UDF?
<Jubawub> GUITAR TIME
<FatalPriapism> someone get the keg!
<techman246> lol
<neuro> NO BABY, lol
<neuro> \m/
<Spirinox> SYSTEM OF A DOWN (please)
<darkone778> \m/
<neuro> WHAT?!
<FatalPriapism> Bodies --Drowning Pool
<neuro> ?!?!
<Spirinox> Any song of System of a down that you know, please, for me :p
<number22> its interesting that how much metalheads here
<Jubawub> Foster the People - Helena Beat
<neuro> YEAHHHHHHHHH
<jabe> this is good tune
<Jubawub> ooooh I see an IP
<FatalPriapism> he's going platinum. I can tell
<neuro> you guys asking for covers seem to forget jono writes his own choons
<Spirinox> OH YEAaahh
<neuro> jono: too loud man, the mic is being overloaded
<ryanprior> A HARMONIC, THE ROOM HAZ IT
<LinuxLove3> Neuro: Question: I also need info on settion up RAD on a ubuntu server
<Spirinox> Lol, too loud that the mic made it lower xD
<akd3vs> Guitar!
<neuro> RAD?
<FatalPriapism> RAD?
<neuro> RAID?
<jabe> turn it up a tad?
<Spirinox> RAD?
<Jubawub> lol the mic is killing it :(
<neuro> the mic is like "noooooooooo!"
<LinuxLove3> yes raid, typo
<theadmin> Can't hear anything :(
<Spirinox> MIC! Noooooo
<torrien> yep... need a better mic for this presentation
<darkone778> I think he just made the mic tap out quicker than tito ortiz
<Jubawub> This song is awesome
<number22> no speaking when jono shredding
<FatalPriapism> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mdadm
<Spirinox> You killed your microphone xD
<Spirinox> The sound was back a little, now it's gone xD
<neuro> metallica \o/
<LinuxLove3> ???
<ubuntututu> AWESOME, THANK YOU JONO!!!
<LinuxLove3> Im more of a TOOL fan
<neuro> COME CRAWLING FASTER!
<neuro> OBEY YOUR MASTER!
<neuro> \m/
<Zxx230> \m/
<Spirinox> SOAD
<Spirinox> SOAD!
<jabe> awesome
<neuro> master of puppets, good effort mate
<LinuxLove3> metallica getting king old... Like The Rolling Stones Old
<techman246> QUESTION: does anyone know if the community is making a version of ubuntu touch for the samsung galexy S4? they have it for the SIII
<neuro> LinuxLove3: you take that back, heathen
<jabe> purty coo'
<Jubawub> \m/ *o* \m/
<maxx22> will i be able to run sophisticated native ubuntu apps such as gimp, virtualbox  or digikam on a phone with x86 intel processor runningubuntu touch?
<LinuxLove3> LOL
<jabe> yes yes this will do good before I sleep tonight
<neuro> LinuxLove3: you should listen to their recent live gigs, metallica still know how to throw down
<Jubawub> You're welcome :3
<jono> thanks everyone!
<jabe> bye
<number22> goodbye everyone
<Spirinox> See you jono
<jabe> sweet stream
<Spirinox> thank care
<Jubawub> seeya
<ubuntututu> cu
<theadmin> Well that was great, sure am coming next week :)
<jabe> seeyaa babes <3 xxx
<ubuntututu> will get my nexus 4 next week and install ubuntu phone immediately :D
<LinuxLove3> Question anyone have the book Applied Cryptography?
<ubuntututu> LinuxLove3:lol, you've to wait 1 week for your question now :D
<LinuxLove3> ubuntututu speak English please
<LinuxLove3> lol
<techman246> QUESTION anyone know how to best promote ubuntu to schools and businesses? i plan to make this a goal for myself and would like some ideas
<LinuxLove3> techman246: no real solid documentation for that, and I've been looking for something like that for years 1998... just user group and install fest
<LinuxLove3> Linux users just cant get it together... too smart to work in groups
<LinuxLove3> nerd ego tripping
<LinuxLove3> Question: how do you get NetFlix to run on ubuntu/Mozilla
<LinuxLove3> see alone again
<LinuxLove3> there's nothing to fear but fear itself
<Spirits-Sight> QUESTION: I want to know what work has been done for accessibility for those that are Blind?
<ANDREWCHEN> i can se you :D
<JarekJ83> i can see U
<tootootoo> what about ubuntu on the samsung's phone
<tootootoo> ?
<tootootoo> ?
<tootootoo> ?
<toutouline> salut les filles
<eshietweb> hello
<eshietweb> i can see you
<eshietweb> i am having some issues with my ubuntu.
<eshietweb> i cant delete the previous version of ubuntu
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-06-14
<dhatrip> hi ?
<dholbach> good morning
<ImaITnoob> QUESTION: Will the Ubuntu Phone calendar work with google calendar?
<manikiran> #ubuntu
<prince122> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-06-10
<dholbach> good morning
<bashrc> QUESTION: if bob and alice both have spare computers can they combine them into a single cloud with the single command that mark mentioned?
<dholbach> bashrc, try asking in #ubuntu-uds-plenary
<dholbach> (although we're soon running out of time on this session)
<bashrc> heh, I missed it
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-06-11
<loctauxphilippe> Hello
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-06-13
<dholbach> good morning
<Brasil> tem algum brasileiro
<Brasil> algem conhece ai2.inventor como uso emulador no ubuntu 14.04
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-06-09
<swaveck> will we see today some cats in background?
<dholbach> hey hey everyone
<dholbach> swaveck, not very likely.... if I was at home, I would've said "maybe", but today I'm in the office and dpm doesn't have a cat
<dholbach> ... unless he got a cat since I last visited him :)
<dholbach> all right... give us 3-4 more minutes and we'll start off
<swaveck> so guest starring today: you and dpm; already in the slot
<Rikrdo_Perv> .
<dpm> o/
<dholbach> yeah... maybe I'll walk around in the office and show off the other folks ;-)
<dholbach> but only if we don't get heaps of questions :)
<vitimiti> I'm quite excited for Ubuntu's path
<swaveck> awaiting for BQ EDGE :)
<dholbach> haha
<dpm> let us know if you guys can hear/see us
<dpm> just making sure we're not doing a monologue ;)
<swaveck> this was my immidiate connotation last week, when you said about fully converged phone
<Rikrdo_Perv> Ubuntu Weed
<vitimiti> I can hear , dpm
<vitimiti> hear,*
<Malsasa> dpm: I can hear you.
<dpm> thanks!
<dpm> remember to prefix questions with QUESTION
<dpm> and we'll take them from there
<dholbach> do we have questions apart from cats? :)
<swaveck> QUESTION: Daniel, can you share your experience when working at the office using only ubuntu phone (Popey mentioned about it last week)
<popey> that was mike, not daniel
<vitimiti> QUESTION: Is there any idea on a date in which Unity8 can be the default for desktop?
<swaveck> uuuuhhh, sorry then, my mistake
<dave_> hola
<dave_> hi
<vitimiti> Hi, dave_
<dave_> hi vitimiti
<vitimiti> lol
<SAdATT> hi. i ve a suspend problem on my hp pavilion g7. It freezes when awakened
<look_a_car> QUESTION: Have you guys tried the Snappy Ubuntu Next image? how is it?
<vitimiti> Nice
<look_a_car> QUESTION: i've installed Ubuntu Next (but i have Nvidia) and it's kind of broken, when will Ubuntu Next work on Nvidia?
<dave_> this is the ubuntu community isnt it?
<look_a_car> yes dave_
<dave_> ok
<SAdATT> can anybody help me?
<vitimiti> SAdATT, support is on #ubuntu
<dave_> whhat youy need?
<dholbach> SAdATT, best try #ubuntu or askubuntu.com
<look_a_car> this image https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/wily/ubuntu-desktop-next/+build/29166
<vitimiti> Oh, I saw Will Cooke twitting about it
<look_a_car> so mir is just a snap?
<look_a_car> cool
<SAdATT> i am back
<look_a_car> that's what's using :P
<look_a_car> there are some errors with nouveau
<dholbach> any more questions?
<dholbach> → frameworks: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/guides/frameworks/
<look_a_car> so that big snap it's a framework?
<Guest66293> Question: When will Mir support dual video card systems (intel + nvidia optimus)?
<look_a_car> i see :D thanks guys
<look_a_car> QUESTION: is mir faster than X?
<look_a_car> ))
<dholbach> look_a_car, that might be a question for phoronix :)
<look_a_car> :)))
<dholbach> Guest66293, the answer is the same  as for look_a_car earlier: asap - it depends on closed source development
<Guest66293> Ok, dholbach, thank you.
<look_a_car> QUESTION: when will the phone use snappy core?
<silviu> QUESTION: Does Canonical has long term plans for the Ubuntu platform? For example, what's the time difference between deciding to build Ubuntu for mobile and the actual announcement? Are you working on stuff right now that will be announced next year?
<silviu> *have
<look_a_car> it's now based on ubuntu 14.10 and it uses clicks?
<look_a_car> QUESTION: is there a plan to have the same Ubuntu version on the Desktop and Phone? the phone is lagging now if i understand correctly
<jonny-boy> QUESTION: I have a question about the Meizu MX4 with Ubuntu. Has the front button any function like waking up the device or is the button just deactivated?
<Slash> scopes in ubuntu desktop soon ??
<vitimiti> There are already scopes, if it's about Unity8, they already answered me that they are working on Unity8 for desktop
<Slash> ok thank
<dragon77> QUESTION:any news or hints of a tablet coming?
<silviu> QUESTION: Do the current scopes on the Ubuntu phone have any future in the desktop version of Unity 8?
<dragon77> QUESTION:Will steam and games on it support unity8/mir?What is Vlave's opinion on it?
<dragon77> QUESTION:Will you make any special feature which would make it easy for 2 Ubuntu based devices(i.e. a phone and desktop) to communicate,like share files and stream?
<AirTank_> QUESTION: so about convergence... will for example music app form the phone have scrollbars or menus on the desktop?
<Slash> -1
<dragon77> QUESTION:How does one become a Ubuntu insider?
<dave_> airtank
<dave_> .mp3 is all the musik
<AirTank_> thanks
<dave_> not at all
<dave_> and the app is https://launchpad.net/music-app
<dave_> bungee is and app
<dholbach> thanks a lot everyone!
<Malsasa> Thank you, Ubuntu Developers.
<dragon77> thx and bye Ubuntu devs
<dholbach> you rock! :)
<vitimiti> Loving Ubuntu, keep the good job, guys
<Malsasa> dragon77: you have good questions, though. Especially the device connection one.
<dragon77> Malsasa : Thank you. I do try to visit UbuntuOnAir every few weeks. But I try to limit them to 3-4 questions at the most. About the device connection...
<dragon77> ...I think it could be facilitated trough WiFi.
<Malsasa> dragon77: I don't have any smartphone. But IMHO, Ubuntu Touch (phone, tablet) should have a good cable connection to Ubuntu Desktop so user can sync their files like they do in Android and Windows. CMIIW.
<Malsasa> Moeaph_R: Jemblink: welcome, Kang.
<dragon77> Ideally yes.But they could add in some extra features as a bonus for people who use Ubuntu on both mobile and smartphones.
<dragon77> I meant mobile and desktop
<Jemblink> Malsasa, thanks :D
<Malsasa> dragon77: wifi wlan connection sounds excellent.
<Malsasa> Jemblink: is it your first time to come?
<Moeaph_R> Malsasa: yep, its also my first time coming here :)
<Malsasa> Moeaph_R: same with me.
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-06-10
<Kapanda> QUESTION: Kapanda When are we seeing Ubuntu phones in South Africa?
<brahimyeter> hi
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-06-14
<smokey> how to instal ubuntu on pre installed win 8.1?
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-06-14
<kiran_> hi
<ahoneybun> heyo
<dholbach> hey hey
<dholbach> we're having difficulties updating ubuntuonair.com
<dholbach> :-/
<ahoneybun> dholbach: is mhall119 around from that long weekend lol
<dholbach> yes, he is
<ahoneybun> one week I would like to be on
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> we had issues with Hangout for the last Kubuntu Podcast dholbach
<ahoneybun> not sure what caused that
<kz6fittycent> blame google
<mhall119> ahoneybun: this isn't a hangout problem, it's a wordpress and/or SSO problem
<ahoneybun> oh
<kz6fittycent> you gonna have to restart apache mhall119 ?
<mhall119> kz6fittycent: I don't think that'll help, it smells like a config problem
<kz6fittycent> oh no
<kz6fittycent> this is my first time to watch the stream, too. And I have some legitimate questions...dang.
<EamonSD> 5 minutes to go ! http://ubuntuonair.com/
<EamonSD> kz6fittycent: Wats the problem ?
<mhall119> dholbach: ahoneybun can be a guest today \o/
<ahoneybun> XD
<kz6fittycent> EamonSD, they're having issues with updating the stream
<mhall119> EamonSD: we can't log in to ubuntuonair.com, something's putting us into a login-loop
<mhall119> if we can't update it, we'll just post the youtube video URL here
<EamonSD> right -oh . I believe the calendar is RSS - maybe that's the problem.
<kz6fittycent> mhall119, you da man!
 * EamonSD slides mhall119  a brexit beer.
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I also found a bluetooth mouse that works with the N7!
<mhall119> EamonSD: we brexit'ed 240 years ago ;)
<ahoneybun> mhall119: can I has a PM with the link to test my webcam and such?
<EamonSD> QUESTION: If the  RDP-Client is useless in wine - do'ya think with this new Microsoft-company-ubuntu-arching-into open-source shall help the situation, -as it's a real bottle-neck in the wine community ?
<dholbach> all right - we're going to start in a bit
<mhall119> http://youtu.be/32o3BRsx44g
<EamonSD> opening ...
<dholbach> Keep the questions coming.
<dragonbite> unless you want to change the message on the top
<dragonbite> *wave*
<kz6fittycent> I see it
<popey> mhall119: and look how badly that's gone
<EamonSD> QUESTION: Do you think that the value of british sterling is affecting the price of Unicorn, Xerius, Goat etc T-shirts in the Canonical store ?
<mhall119> ubuntuonair.com is updated now! \o/
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: o/
<EamonSD> Could we have a shout-out to ubports, /r/ubuntuappshowdown on reddit and the iCal-inclusion Ubuntu Touch bug on bountysource ($250) Happy hacking !
<kz6fittycent> QUESTION: is an official dropbox client on the roadmap for uTouch?
<dholbach> https://gitter.im/ubuntu/snappy-playpen
<EamonSD> QUESTION: Could we have a shout-out to ubports, /r/ubuntuappshowdown on reddit and the iCal-inclusion Ubuntu Touch bug on bountysource ($250) Happy hacking !
<tsimonq2> https://gitter.im/ubuntu/snappy-playpen
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: HUD?
<ahoneybun> o/ tsimonq2
<EamonSD> qUESTION: Any movement on the hud ?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: how will the HUD look?
<ahoneybun> please just ask your question once, I know you just can't wait for info :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: WIth the messaging app and the messaging framework, does canonical plan on supporting other methords of talk other then SMS, I hear talk for XMPP is that just to make sure it can be done well or will there be full XMPP support?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTIONS: Are there plans to make Ubuntu more colourful?
<kz6fittycent> QUESTION: will snaps use more RAM compared to traditionally installed applications?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: New Notifications update?
<ahoneybun> of course I have messed up audio on my first UOA
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will we get universal search back, we used to have it in the phone ages ago before the list of scopes update, and we have it in unity7?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: What are your thoughts about Google Supporting the TPP, and because they do will you change anything you do with google?
<ofishyallee> QUESTION: do your have news on new bq phone?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: any update on the Ubuntu Phone being carried in the USA?
<kz6fittycent> NICE
<EamonSD> : )
<ofishyallee> QUESTION: i am try to play with unity8 but cant install terminal from ubuntu software, how can do that?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will an Ubuntu Phone be announced in around an hour? OP3 event is then, and though I doubt it I'd love to see ubuntu as an option on the phone
<ofishyallee> QUESTION: how will steam game run on mir?
<ahoneybun> so sorry dholbach
<dholbach> ahoneybun, how are things going?
<kz6fittycent> QUESTION: <preface: I can't feel my phone vibrate when my wife calls...that's a problem!!> Will uTouch allow for greater configuration in the future?
<ahoneybun> not sure it was working before I moved the audio from my tv
<EamonSD> Bountysource Link : https://www.bountysource.com/issues/30551831-no-caldav-and-icalendar-support
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: If Ubuntu got a majority of the marketshare will canonical beable to tell OEM's what to do? If so could we have a rule saying 1 tree planted for every ubuntu phone sold :3
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Coloured Emojis when?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: colour vs color ;P
<EamonSD> dragonbite: I believe you can use a nexus unlocked for that - but I may be wrong #USAphone
<faenil> ChloeWolfieGirl: have you seen the g+ post about that? like, a couple of weeks ago
<ChloeWolfieGirl> faenil: Yes I have, the use emojione emojis :3
<ofishyallee> QUESTION: is it possible to move unity8 launcher on the bottom?
<faenil> ChloeWolfieGirl: cool
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: What happended to the fancy default backgrounds, I mean of animals? The Intrepid Ibex, The Hardy Heron, etc.  Really thats been about six years now
<kz6fittycent> QUESTION: What about a "swipeable" keyboard in uTouch?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: any other manufacturers looking at putting out an Ubuntu Phone or Ubuntu Tablet?
<dragon77> QUESTION:How are Linus and Stallman in person?
<ofishyallee> QUESTION: how to install core ubuntu apps on 16.04? unity7
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dragon I saw a RICHARD Stallman talk before,  got to talk to him befily after, he's ok]
<SebthreeBQM10HD> dragonbite,
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Xbox and Windows are becoming closer and MS paying for w10 exclusives, do you worry about SteamOS and Gaming on Linux?
<ahoneybun> dragon77: he is a very special case and feels very strong about his opionions and beliefs
<ahoneybun> stallman anyway
<dragon77> ahoneybun but is he the same off camera?
<ahoneybun> dragon77: same as what?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bq hmm
<dragon77> as he is in front of it.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> seems they have stopped selling the two phones directly now
<ahoneybun> a bit off his chair, yes
<SebthreeBQM10HD> they should have kept the latest phone for longer I think
<kz6fittycent> QUESTION: mhall119 on which phone are you currently running uTouch?
<ahoneybun> kz6fittycent: Nexus 4
<kz6fittycent> ah
<kz6fittycent> thanks
<ahoneybun> np best phone for the USA atm
<mhall119> ofishyallee: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/dogfooding-unity8/
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: with whats happened with the Ubuntu instagram scope, is canonical going to look at bringing more opensource options to ubuntu phone or still try bringing some proprietary services to Ubuntu phones?
<kz6fittycent> ahoneybun, yeah. Though mine is feeling it's age
<ofishyallee> thanks
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Question: How to get blue ink off a white/silver phone plastic h eh
<ahoneybun> kz6fittycent: mines memory module died
<kz6fittycent> oh no ahoneybun
 * ahoneybun agrees a bit
<nakanut> QUESTION: Which cloud storage apps or webapps do you use on Ubuntu phone?
<ahoneybun> yea I have a OnePlus One atm
<ChloeWolfieGirl> I think we show demand by marius porting x'D
<DS-McGuire> QUESTION: Is the finger print/scanner to unlock the pro 5 an OTA12 target?
<music_app> Hey folks!
<Pharaone> QUESTION: you will support swift(programming language) in Ubuntu touch?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION:  How hot is it there generally in Florida currently where michael is he seems to always for now have his fan spinning round in the background  do the temperature in degrees c if can I dont know f
<music_app> [QUESTION]: Spotify service integration it's still on the list for me?
<dragon77> most games use SDL libraries and SDL support mir ATM.
<ahoneybun> SebthreeBQM10HD: pretty hot in the summer in degrees F
<popey> music_app: spotify will come
<popey> music_app: we're looking at other services too
<popey> working on it right now
<ChloeWolfieGirl> popey +1 what others are you looking at if I may ask?
<popey> owncloud and local music playback
<popey> like, local lan
<dragonbite> instead of owncloud, may want to look at "nextcloud"
<kz6fittycent> popey did you just say that owncloud is getting a new app for uTouch?
<EamonSD> QUESTION: AS mac airbook,s and Mac book Pros are the developers' laptops seen at most US conferences, and there are videos  on the tubes' exemplifying Ubuntu 14.04 on macbooks when shall ubuntu insights pick-up on this and give a cast-iron method for getting Ubuntu onto MacBook air/Pro for the fan-boys ?  It's TIME.
<Pharaone> QUESTION: now arte you using unity8?
<popey> kz6fittycent: i didnt
<Pharaone> *are
<kz6fittycent> popey oh...I am saddened
<dragonbite> the founder and 9/10 developers of owncloud have left ownCloud and forked it into Nextcloud and have promised that even the Enterprise version will be 100% open source.
<popey> I mean, it _is_
<popey> but I didnt say it
<kz6fittycent> popey I think I understand...
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When will Ubuntu have ALL the market share?
<ahoneybun> oh boy
<DS-McGuire> popey, For the music app will we ever get those rounded corners that we always see in the mockups?
<dragonbite> QUESTION: are loco's able to get swag for promoting, and what kind (posters? stickers? USB? etc.)?
<EamonSD> QUESTION: Aryan What support in terms of physical products did you receive from Canonical for the ubucon; and florida LOCO group, separately ?
<EamonSD> dragonbite: You beat me !
<dragonbite> :)
<dragon77> ChloeWolfieGirl ofc. it's colour :P
<kz6fittycent> ChloeWolfieGirl, just get rd f ll th vwls...
<ChloeWolfieGirl> dragon77: +1 :P
<ChloeWolfieGirl> kz6fittycent: plz n
<ahoneybun> ubuntu-wallpapers-
<EamonSD> Alsio Ubuntu Mate, Xubuntu, kubuntu , Gubuntu wallpapers .
<ahoneybun> ubuntu-wallpapers-*animalrelease*
<EamonSD> What folder do they download them to ?
<kz6fittycent> YES!!
<faenil> swipable keyboard ---> see Skeyers
<faenil> Skeyer*
<ahoneybun> dragonbite: yes if your LoCo is verfited
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: someone posted on G+ commands to change your background on scopes, have you changed your scope background yet?
<faenil> I read on landing emails we were working on getting that integrated into Ubuntu Touch, not sure what the current status is though
<ahoneybun> dragonbite: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines
<kz6fittycent> faenil, NICE!!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Michael, how can I convince you to play video games?
<EamonSD> Pharaone: http://community.badvoltage.org/t/1x45-tons-of-it-about/10513
<EamonSD> www.reddit.com/r/StallmanVideos
<ahoneybun> ChloeWolfieGirl: I have not tried
<dholbach> nice questions everyone
<ahoneybun> yes very cool ones
<EamonSD> ChloeWolfieGirl: He'll just say he's over-worked, and move on ...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: Microsoft have bught Linkdin for a lot I knew about that already, or that apparnatly they did, but finally the BBC News TV news had it last night,  what do you guys think about that story?
<tsimonq2> QUESTION: What release and/or flavor of Ubuntu do you run and why?
<kz6fittycent> mhall119, do you get LTE on you n4?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: What phones have any of you flashed in general and with what, and why?
<EamonSD> THey UPDATED the api - no-one updated it !
<ahoneybun> ChloeWolfieGirl: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/06/instagram-kills-ubuntu-phones-instagram-photos-scope
<EamonSD> listen to latest www.ubuntupodcast.org
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION:  I know that popey who isnt on the show today has crowd funded things, but have any of you, and when and what if so I wonder
<kz6fittycent> acetone
<kz6fittycent> mhall119, I couldn't get uDropCabin to work...What am I missing?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION id you see the apple event the other day? f so any features you'd like to see on Ubuntu?
<dholbach> check https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/12 to find out what's planned for ota-12
<EamonSD> SebthreeBQM10HD: Kickstarter uses flasjh :(
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: What are the general opinions of smart watches and do any of you have one? if so which one and why?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> EamonSD, Adobe Flash?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> EamonSD, my question was about putting differnet oses onto phones oneself thats called flashing I belive
<EamonSD> https://www.reddit.com/r/Crowdfunding/comments/4njzac/success_story_via_gofundme_daniel_for%C3%A9_and_his/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: Non tech question if still time and for all,  favourite meal and why?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> EamonSD, whats that link about, I cant just click it on this thing
<kz6fittycent> QUESTION: As there are several methods for Ubuntu DE to "cast" to Chromecast, is there anything coming for uTouch and Chromecast?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: Where would the two of you from Florida live if outside of the US and why?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Whats your favourite types of earphones?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will canonical buy whatsapp so people will stop asking for the app?
<tsimonq2> dholbach: I'm running Yakkety and it works fine :)
<tsimonq2> (with snapcraft)
<dholbach> nice, tsimonq2!
<kz6fittycent> mhall119, you can install the "hybrid radios" without the ROM
<kz6fittycent> mhall119, I just don't get LTE on uTouch
<mhall119> kz6fittycent: sorry, I don't know what the problem with uDropCabin, you'll have to contact the developer
<ahoneybun> SebthreeBQM10HD: mm I've been in one place outside the US, La Corana in Spain but not sure I could live outside
<kz6fittycent> mhall119, for your reference: http://forum.xda-developers.com/nexus-4/general/updated-zip-one-lte-enabler-flash-one-t2358931
<dholbach> thanks a lot for all the questions!
<ahoneybun> thanks for all the fish people
<EamonSD> SebthreeBQM10HD: Reddit is fine - it's a good story about elementary OS leader with gofundme.
<EamonSD> bye guys !
<dholbach> big hugs! :)
<EamonSD> I'm off to therapy !
<dragonbite> Thank you guys!
<ahoneybun> thanks everyone
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ahoneybun, were you arraon ? or?
<tsimonq2> dholbach: so I don't know if you want to update to Yakkety, but like I said, it works fine
<dholbach> thanks for the feedback tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> dholbach: I just keep on the devel alias, it works fine
<tsimonq2> np :)
<dholbach> maybe I'm getting older ;-)
<kz6fittycent> has anyone else had any success with uDropCabin? it seems as if the app is broken or is there some configuration that I've (and others) been missing?
<dholbach> or rather it's a side effect of getting older :)
<mhall119> kz6fittycent: check out aethercast, it will let you cast Unity 8 to miracast-capable devices (I think this include Chromecast)
<mhall119> SebthreeBQM10HD: outside of the US, that's a tough question, I might just be nomadic at that point and see it all :)
<mhall119> ChloeWolfieGirl: given how much Facebook paid for WhatsApp, I don't think that's probably
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mhall119, sure, but I meant to live not visit or as such, but yes live, so bye bye TSA  :d h eh
<mhall119> SebthreeBQM10HD: well I was in Ireland a couple months ago and could definitely see myself there long-term
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh whys that?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and yes Ireland is quite nice a lot of it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> nature etc :)
<mhall119> I don't know if I could survive a winter there though :)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mhall119, You were meeting czajkowski there :d ?  yeah Ireland will get a bit chilly etc  in the winter ike UK, but snow is rare
<SebthreeBQM10HD> snow is rare for most of uK
<mhall119> SebthreeBQM10HD: that was part of the reason, yeah, the other part was doing some family history research on my wife's side
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mhall119, oh
<kz6fittycent> mhall119, it doesn't support Chromecast specifically...boo. But its a great step
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mhall119, where in Ireland did you go?
<mhall119> SebthreeBQM10HD: all over the southern part
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mhall119, oh right nice :)
<mhall119> Dublin->Limerick->Galway->Limeric->Cork->Waterford->Dublin
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok only mainp laces?
<mhall119> we stopped quite a bit in between, but that gives you an idea of the loop we made
<czajkowski> mhall119: practically a heat wave when you were there!
<mhall119> czajkowski: I know, and I was *still* cold
<SebthreeBQM10HD> last time I went there a few years back was to visit on holiday county claire
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that's a nice place
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and I been to Dublin before many may many ago to as a kid
<SebthreeBQM10HD> years ago
<mhall119> I only found out the day after I left that Ikey D from Solus/Budgie lives in Dublin, missed an opportunity to meet up with him
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mhall119, yeah weather sucks really now a lot, it's meant to be June now one of the most hottest months of the year in Uk or Ireland, well Europe in general, and actsaully its quite chilly still at times where I am etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh so someone from Solous/Budge interesting
<kz6fittycent> Last time I went to Britain, it was July and I was freezing. It was 103F in TN when I got on the plane
<SebthreeBQM10HD> still not got round to vm trying that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> tried to install Budgie into a Ubuntu install before via a ppa I think though, but didnt get very far
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, yeah 30 c is a heat weave in Britain really, and thats about as hot as it will ever go
<SebthreeBQM10HD> 30 degrees c
<kz6fittycent> SebthreeBQM10HD, yeah and I "friend" told me that it'd be really nice, like a warm spring day, so I packed only shorts and short sleeved shirts...FROZEN SOLID.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> h eh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> so your from as hot part of the US it seems
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, no spring is never usaully that hot
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and there isnt much of a summer anymore
<mhall119> TN doesn't usually get as hot as FL, 103F is really quite hot for them
<kz6fittycent> SebthreeBQM10HD, yeah, it was 96F in TN yesterday
<kz6fittycent> 75F today
<mhall119> they also get quite a bit colder in the winter than we do
<mhall119> with snow and everything
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mhall119, yes idea its rare for Florida to get nautural snow
<kz6fittycent> mhall119, yeah my sister-in-law lives in Orlando and during November we visited them. They were in coats and jackets, we were in shorts
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yes indeed above
 * SebthreeBQM10HD has been to ORlando before
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and St Pettersburg
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the one in Florida
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not RUssia
<mhall119> kz6fittycent: it was a weird winter this year
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mhall119, h eh do you ever get bored of Disney etc h eh,  or are you quite far from that?
<kz6fittycent> so last week popey mentioned that there would be some updates last week for uTouch. I wasn't able to focus on exactly what he was saying (kids) but I didn't see anything major. Are the proposed updates still in the works? I'm excited BTW
<kz6fittycent> or was a specific channel getting the updates?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, OTA 11 came out about three weeks ago now, so there's some kind of  Microsoft wireless support thing
<SebthreeBQM10HD> sending the image to a TV
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey had a video
<kz6fittycent> oh, but wasn't there something about other core apps getting updates?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, and little changes here and there
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not updated to ota11 yet myself
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and it/s libertine I am more interested in than anything else right now  when it comes to that stuff
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but in about four weeks I guess we will have OTA 12 :d
<kz6fittycent> I'm on rc/proposed for bq aquaris. I guess that means I get nuthin'
<SebthreeBQM10HD> apparantly eveyr six weeks or so and there will be another OTA release :d
<kz6fittycent> word!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, no thats like the dev channel I think rc proposed, but 11 already came out so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, the people in #ubuntu-touch quite a few of them are generally great at finding out more about things
<kz6fittycent> k
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, even the guy whos working on liberitne hangs out there for example :d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> awesome!
<kz6fittycent> yeah I joined that channel too
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, which Aquarius you got?
<kz6fittycent> I have the nexus 4. I am running the Aquaris channel because of a GPS issue with the stable-branch on n4
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, oh you dont have an actsaul commercial device hmm
<kz6fittycent> SebthreeBQM10HD, see here:
<kz6fittycent> http://askubuntu.com/questions/691468/how-to-use-gps-on-nexus-4
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, I dont have a Nexus 4 but  would have thought something like that with the name Aquaris in it is for the BQ phones
<kz6fittycent> SebthreeBQM10HD, no. I am in the US so the only thing I "could" get is the Meizu Pro 5
<kz6fittycent> SebthreeBQM10HD, and I AM thinking of purchasing it...maybe.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kz6fittycent, apparatly can buy or weere able to buy the two bq phones outside europe to more recnetly
<SebthreeBQM10HD> seems bq no longer sell those dericty though uh
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and I think the tablet will sell  to the US
<kz6fittycent> maybe
<mhall119> GPS takes a long time to acquire on the Nexus 4
<mhall119> even using the Aquaris channel with the Nokia HERE AGPS
<mhall119> it's been my experience that the AGPS works well in some areas, and not at all in others, which indicates holes in Nokia's data
<SebthreeBQM10HD> mhall119, he left, but is in the touch channel
<mhall119> not surprisingly, Google is has much more data and does a better job at this with Android
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-06-17
<mhall119> hi everyone, we're about to get started with the Ubuntu App Design Clinic
<mhall119> be sure to head over to https://ubuntuonair.com to watch
<mhall119> should be live now
<mhall119> if you have any questions for the designers or Dan Wood, ask them here starting with the word QUESTION in all caps
<jounih_> http://design.canonical.com/2016/06/the-app-design-clinics-are-back/
<jounih_> Telegram group for Owncloud client - https://telegram.me/joinchat/BQHZRAiN_pnOeE4mT31YCQ
<matv1> thanks
#ubuntu-on-air 2017-06-16
<hhhhhh> when will Lubuntu be using Lxqt? thanks in advance !
<elopio> stay tunned hhhhhh
<elopio> *tuned
<elopio> we will start the ubuntu on air in one hour.
<mirista> hello
<mirista> hola, alguien que hable español
<mirista> y me explique de que se trata esta prueba
<mirista> lubuntu?
<CoderEurope> join #ubuntu-community-team
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> Ubuntu On Air session soon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqiu9uC_qTU
<CoderEurope> I am looking at the bug list: https://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu
<tsimonq2> CoderEurope: This too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-packaging
<CoderEurope> Question:(for the show later) Wimpy of Ubuntu_Mate was looking at atril as a pdf viewer, perhaps it would be good to get the discussion going on today Testing session as to whether it is time to consider a wholesome change to Atril PDF viewer ?
<tsimonq2> CoderEurope: For the Ubuntu On Air session or is this unrelated?
<CoderEurope> tsimonq2, yeah for the show, today
<tsimonq2> Hmmm, idk
<tsimonq2> We'll talk about it
<CoderEurope> Also Guvcview : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1185949  | I like the program.
<CoderEurope> This is the biggest bug (upstream) with 523 votes https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel-lts-xenial/+bug/1568604
<CoderEurope> tsimonq2, Whats happening with Character map ? Gucharmap ?
<tsimonq2> CoderEurope: I'm not 100% sure
<CoderEurope> tsimonq2, Also gnome disks is crucial & mplayer
<CoderEurope>  Question, When shall the 33 'undecided' bugs be allocated the correct "Importance" tag ?
<CoderEurope> kyrofa, Hiyas o/
<kyrofa> CoderEurope, hey there
<CoderEurope> just looking here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-packaging
<CoderEurope> I see the guys
<CoderEurope> elopio, heya
<tyberiak> hej
<elopio> CoderEurope: hello!
<CoderEurope> eloppio, cool stuff indeed
<CoderEurope> elopio, Did you get those earlier questions ?
<kyrofa> CoderEurope, I joined at the last moment, so I didn't see any. Feel free to re-ask
<elopio> CoderEurope: please repeat them
<CoderEurope> okay hangon.
<flexiondotorg> CoderEurope I wasn't looking at Atril. Atril in the suite of uptream MATE components.
<CoderEurope>  Question, How can I halp get the  33 'undecided' bugs be allocated the correct "Importance" tag ? on https://bugs.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-packaging
<flexiondotorg> Question, You're maintaining two images right now, one with LXQt and LXDE. Is that a long term objective or will LXDE get jettisoned at some point?
<CoderEurope> tsimonq2, Gnome Discs is critical as that where everyone shall fall back to after the 17.10 switch-over | Have "gnome discs" been tested etc on lubuntu 17.10 ?
<CoderEurope> sorry that was a question to be asked on the show.
<kyrofa> CoderEurope, got it
<CoderEurope> Question |  Whats happening with Character map in lubuntu 17.10 ? called Gucharmap ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1183121
<tsimonq2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-packaging
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2 Thanks for the answer :-)
<CoderEurope> Question : I watched the show from last 25th Jul 2016 and I enjoyed it. | But how is the progress of these bugs coming a_long since 11 months ago? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/KnownBugs especially the gnumeric license bug
<flexiondotorg> Question Harold Sitter recently update the KDE frontend to Ubiquity for KDE Neon. Were you aware?
<Casabuntu> Will Lubuntu ever use LXQT ?
<flexiondotorg> If so, do you know if those changes are now in Artful?
<CoderEurope> Question: Last question (pretty much) Can you do something in the ubuntu-wiki with elopio about lubuntu working on a gnu-friendly vitualbox for testing (with images)? as that seems to be a sticking point for n00bs.
<flexiondotorg> Harold Sitter is KDE upstream.
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2 Just thought I'd bring it toy your attention.
<CoderEurope> +1
<flexiondotorg> kyrofa Let tsimonq2 that I'm waving at YouTube ;-)
<CoderEurope> tsimonq2, I shall defo. triage in future for Lubuntu.
<tsimonq2> https://www.tsimonq2.net/blog/2017/05/31/
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: Yes, thank you :)
<flexiondotorg> tsimonq2 Great job!
<CoderEurope> end of show ....
<tsimonq2> flexiondotorg: Thanks :)
<CoderEurope> elopio, Shall snapcraft office hours only be 30 minutes aswell - 'cos its really too short.
<tsimonq2> CoderEurope: Have you tried virt-manager?
<elopio> CoderEurope: we are planning for 30 minutes, but we will go longer if there are questions.
<elopio> sorry for not answering all of yours today.
<elopio> CoderEurope: now, about that wiki thing, are you looking for a tutorial to install lubuntu in a virtual machine?
<CoderEurope> elopio, yeah - I got this far - https://imgur.com/r/VirtualBox/BPWYBXu
<CoderEurope> but there are other vitrtual machine mangers, right ?
<CoderEurope> **managers
<elopio> CoderEurope: ah, that looks bad. I don't use virtualbox, I use virtual machine manager.
<tsimonq2> (aka virt-manager, which is what I used in my demo)
<elopio> CoderEurope: http://elopio.net/blog/install-ubuntu-in-vm/
<tsimonq2> CoderEurope: That's a known problem that was fixed iirc
<CoderEurope> elopio, I shall conteact you on rocket some time this week - but I've spent years not being able to test, either 'cos of lack of Ram or Virtualbox extensions ....
<CoderEurope> elopio, oh thanks for the link, didn't see that.
<elopio> CoderEurope: snaps are a great opportunity there, because you don't need a vm. They are fully isolated, so you can't affect your machine.
<elopio> CoderEurope: whenever you want to join rocket, we'll help you getting started.
<CoderEurope> elopio, okay thanyou.
<CoderEurope> kyrofa, elopio Okay I guess that wrapps me up - haven't seen you guys in like ages | hope all is swell ....
<kyrofa> CoderEurope, nice to see you around, too!
<elopio> CoderEurope: all's good. Thanks for joining today.
<tsimonq2> CoderEurope: o/ :)
<CoderEurope> tsimonq2, oh last question : What *isn't* in Qt5 - that you'd like to see in Qt5 for Lubuntu 17.10?
<tsimonq2> CoderEurope: I don't know.
<CoderEurope> Okay
